# Ouch!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2008)

http://tooshocking.com/view-2967-Martial-Arts-Back-Break


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2008)

Broken Back.

Ouch I wonder why he did not tap or give up before he was bent backwards.


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Broken Back.
> 
> Ouch I wonder why he did not tap or give up before he was bent backwards.


 
One word comes to mind...ego.  Seriously though, I have seen so many people in various classes, in a very bad position, and they'll continue to work for an escape.  I'm sorry, but I have no issues with tapping.  So I tap, big deal.  I'd rather do that than walk away with an injury.


----------



## MattJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Ouch I wonder why he did not tap or give up before he was bent backwards.


 
Looks like it happened too fast for him to tap - note that the guy attempting the lock pretty much fell on his butt when he stepped over the other guy's body.

*shiver*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2008)

MattJ said:


> Looks like it happened too fast for him to tap - note that the guy attempting the lock pretty much fell on his butt when he stepped over the other guy's body.
> 
> *shiver*



That is what I think as well.  It just happened to fast and walla......crack!  

when my knee blew while training in a BJJ sparring session 9 years ago.  It happened so fast there was no way of preventing it.  Fortunately for me though the blow out was not to bad and proper rehab, took care of it.  However like all of us obsessed martial practitioners I still trained throughout!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2008)

MattJ said:


> Looks like it happened too fast for him to tap - note that the guy attempting the lock pretty much fell on his butt when he stepped over the other guy's body.
> 
> *shiver*


 

I was thinking when he was upside down and head his head pinned back. I would assume the worse, but that is me. 

I agree once he sat down, it was too late though.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 21, 2008)

*shiver

I don't think the guy had a chance to tap.  I don't think he realised where the other guy was and what he was doing.

That video made my stomach turn.  I don't think I wanna ever watch it again.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2008)

MattJ said:


> Looks like it happened too fast for him to tap



Agreed. The person who was standing should _not _have done that technique. It was inappropriate.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 22, 2008)

It was a freak injury.  A sick video to watch, but a freak injury none the less.  Ouch is an understatement.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Brian, you should have posted a warning that said "Don't watch first thing in the morning" with that vid.  My god, I've broken my back and that was a flash back moment for me.  Yuk.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Brian, you should have posted a warning that said "Don't watch first thing in the morning" with that vid.  My god, I've broken my back and that was a flash back moment for me.  Yuk.



Sorry about that Jeff!


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 22, 2008)

It might not be broken.  When I was a kid, I got in a fight with a playground bully and he put me in the wrestling move "the boston crab" until I was screaming.  Basically, my back was hyperextended, but not broken.  That said, hopefully, he'll walk again.  Regardless, I think he's done with jujutsu.  Hell, I almost am after watching that.  It makes me NOT want to go to any more tournaments.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 22, 2008)

I've seen that video before and it made me just as nauseous to see it yesterday than it did ... um ... months ago.

I don't think "ouch" begins to describe it.


----------



## Ybot (Nov 22, 2008)

I've seen this video before, and heard (though I don't know for sure) that the injury was not as bad as it looks.

The guy on the bottom should learn to roll over his shoulder.  He was trying a very common sweep used on guys standing in your guard.  When done properly you can safely avoid injury if the guy tries to step over like in this vid.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 22, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> http://tooshocking.com/view-2967-Martial-Arts-Back-Break



Brian,

Do you know anything about this clip? It reminds me of one I saw years ago on another forum, but I'm not sure if it's the same one.

G


----------

